# New X-Trail ordered!



## Pete_G (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi,

First post - so, hello fellow X-Trail people!

Anway, just ordered a 2.2Dci SVE for pick up in September. Can't wait.

Compared the X-Trail with the Cherokee, RAV4, CR-V, Forrester and I liked it much better than the rest (well actually I enjoyed the forrester a LOT, but that was just a speed thing and the X-trail had so much else going for it, I went for it!)

Just a couple of questions;

(1) Has anyone got any comments about the Birdview SatNav system? - Not seen it, not tried it, it came as a free option with the SVE. Is it any good?

(2) Does anyone have any expereience of the dealer fit phone kits Nissan offer?

(3) Any other options/accessories worth investigating?

Already browsed the forum, lots of great info. Looks like a good community.

Cheers for any info,

Pete


----------



## HarryXT (Feb 12, 2005)

Hi m8

Get yourself some earplugs

They rattle big time - got one you see (for the last 6 months)

Enjoy

Harry (UK)


----------



## XTrail1 (Feb 24, 2005)

Got one, no rattles at all. Nicest vehicle I ever owned.


----------



## HarryXT (Feb 12, 2005)

hmmm.....can't have owned many vehicles, lol. Admitadly though mine has quietened down since the weather is warmer, not looking forward to the winter though!
The best thing i can say is that my rattles have spoiled an otherwise excellent vehicle so if you get one without any...enjoy!
Harry


----------



## Pete_G (Aug 8, 2005)

Thanks for the responses.

Not going to jump in on the rattle debate. Well, not until I have had a chance to listen to the car myself!

Which ever way it's gonna make more noise than the 3 litre straight 6 I'm driving at the mo!


----------



## HarryXT (Feb 12, 2005)

BMW straight six?
Thats my other car - no comparison, absolutely brilliant. By the way m8 i really do hope you get one that dont rattle - cos the useless dealers cant fix them. IMHO.


----------



## Pete_G (Aug 8, 2005)

No, actually Lexus IS300.

Couldn't afford the BMW 6 pot.


----------



## HarryXT (Feb 12, 2005)

Mmmm...nice motor. Gotta say though youve gone for the right x-trail engine, i had the 2.5 petrol which is fine but with hindsight i should have taken the diesel which is really excellent in that car.


----------



## Pete_G (Aug 8, 2005)

Yeah gonna miss the Lex, but hey, needs must - moving out of the city, going a bit more countryfide.

I am a fan of my current petrol engine, but I'm kinda hoping this engine will 'convert' me. Liked it in the test drives.


----------

